# Hardie board siding



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have a job coming up where we have to paint some hardie board siding.
We have painted hardie before but it was always pre-primed. This one is not, so my question to you is which would be the best ext. acrylic primer for the job or i can maybe get away with two coats of paint (BM moorlife or SW superpaint etc.) only? I now that most any ext latex primer will do but was wondering what you had best results with?
Any advise will be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Have used Porter 515 bonding primer in the past. My SW rep suggests Lox On but thats expensive. Or two coats of Duration, but again going down the pricey road. There have been troubles in the past where the paint did not hold up well without priming. I think there was law suit so now SW recomments priming. Don't really know if that is the whole truth, so I don't want to be blamed for spreading lies and rumors. I just bid a new house with hardi and I just unlcuded priming. good luck.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I had to do some research on HB and found this site to be helpful.

I'd worry about warranty issues if not primed by specs.


----------



## BrushMan (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been using SW Prep Rite for years and have never had a problem.:thumbup:


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Porter Paints AcriPro bonding primer is approved by James Hardie, at least according to my porter rep.....


----------



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

what about a solid stain ?


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts guys. We have finished the whole house using BM Freshstart as a primer and Moreguard (trim) and Morelife (siding) as the finish.
It looks great.
Thanks.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

deluxe said:


> Thanks for all the posts guys. We have finished the whole house using BM Freshstart as a primer and Moreguard (trim) and Morelife (siding) as the finish.
> It looks great.
> Thanks.



:thumbup: Hard to beat the look of those products.


----------

